# Chilli Wine recipe wanted..



## St Allie (May 9, 2009)

Does anyone have a recipe?

I have about 25 - 30 fresh tobasco chilli peppers on my plant. Would like to make a fairly heavy bodied red, with a view to cellaring for 3-4 years..Because I'm sure it will take that long for the chillies to calm down!

thoughts please.

Allie


----------



## cpfan (May 9, 2009)

Allie:

There's a winery in the BC Canada Okanagan region that adds a jalapeno pepper to each bottle of their peach ice wine. As the wine ages the pepper strength gets stronger.

Allie, I always check Jack Kellers site when somebody asks this kind of question. So here's the result....

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques32.asp

Steve


----------



## St Allie (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Steve,

I was hoping someone in here had a recipe that was proven, if all else fails I will adapt the jack keller one.

The peach chilli wine sounds interesting, have you tasted it?

Allie


----------



## Wade E (May 9, 2009)

Sorry, I dont do these crazy wines!!!!!


----------



## St Allie (May 9, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Sorry, I dont do these crazy wines!!!!!



Chicken!!!


----------



## cpfan (May 9, 2009)

St Allie said:


> The peach chilli wine sounds interesting, have you tasted it?
> 
> Allie


Yeah, it was nice except that I'm not a big peach fan. A friend's sister-in-law was buying herself a bottle (375ml) about once a month.

They used to do a straight jalapeno ice wine. That was really nice but HOT!!

Steve


----------



## St Allie (May 9, 2009)

cpfan said:


> They used to do a straight jalapeno ice wine. That was really nice but HOT!!
> 
> Steve



yumm.. now you've created a monster..I will have to come up with a recipe for that!

heheheh 

Allie


----------



## St Allie (May 10, 2009)

I went ahead and invented a recipe..

well omg!

4 hours after putting it together and it had cooled so I could take the SG..I had a little sip..

hot hot hot!

I was going to ferment on the pulp for 3-4 days.. however I may need to upgrade this from 2 gallons to 5 gallons to soften the heat. Assuming the process of fermentation doesn't drop the heat ( it doesn't for ginger).. I will have to dilute this with more red grape juice..body and smoothness is good initially..( I added banana juice).. will see how we go!

Allie


----------



## Tom (May 10, 2009)

I have a member in my wine club that made a hot pepper wine. It was terrible! It was undrinkable! Boy was it HOT! Boy did it stink up the house!
Do you see a trend...


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (May 10, 2009)

Do you think that if you made it 5 gallons you should/could still ferment on pulp for the 3-4 days? Please post your recipe. I took a look at the keller one for Jalapeno Pepper wine, and i'll admit I was a little curious.


----------



## St Allie (May 10, 2009)

The two gallons is far too hot.. so have removed the pulp.. halved the mix and diluted it to 23 litres with blackcurrant concentrate and redgrape juice. It's now tolerable and still tastes nice...SG was 1.050 so have added sugar to bring it up to 1.070..will add another amount of sugar in a weeks time. 

The other half of the mix is in the freezer.. if this comes out ok ..I'll make another batch.

will pop the recipe on for you later WSG.. 

Allie


----------



## Wade E (May 10, 2009)

Have you ever made black Currant wine Allie, its my fav and always in my cellar! as a matter of fact thers a bottle in the fridge chilling for tomorrow night!


----------



## St Allie (May 10, 2009)

When i have a primary free am going to Wade.


I have just located a blackcurrant concentrate on the supermarket shelf.. no added sugar or preservatives 57% pressed juice balance pear juice to sweeten.. dilution ratio is 1 part concentrate to 3.3 parts water.. not bad really.. can't seem to find any vintners harvest wine bases anywhere.. so doing the best I can with what's available.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (May 10, 2009)

Is it Ribena as we have a special import store over here with foods and drinks from all over the world and that is 1 of them, there was another brand also but I cant remember the name. They were expensive here though but I have a fairly local place that I can get fresh frozen berries from, thats all they sell as they produce Black currants for wineries and juice for stores.


----------



## St Allie (May 10, 2009)

Not ribena.. that brand isn't as concentrated.

It's a brand called 'barkers" and marketed as "berry life'.. 

They also sell a blackcurrant juice concentrate that is 99% pressed berries and no added sugar or preservatives.. but only comes in a 375ml bottle for $5.. I may just add one to the supermarket trolley weekly, til I have enough to make a decent batch with.

frozen berries are $8 for half a kilo..and auckland is too warm to grow blackcurrants. ( or I would! ) Collette got us both a great deal on blueberries last week..$25 for 10kg's.. waiting in the freezer for carboy space to become available.

Allie


----------



## St Allie (May 11, 2009)

here's the initial recipe.. I'm adjusting it as I go along..

25 small fresh tobasco chillies
300grams raisins chopped
3 bananas boiled and juice added 1 litre
2 litres boiling water
pectic enzyme
5 litres of red grape juice
citric acid--(not added)
black tea--(not added)
yeast nutrient
yeast
white sugar

pour boiling water over chopped chillies and raisins , leave to cool, add pectic enzyme. leave 24 hours.

at this stage I decided it was too hot , so removed pulp rather than leave to ferment on pulp for 3 days. Halved the mixture and placed in a 25 litre fermenter topped up the must with red grape juice, 4 litres of apple cider and a 750ml bottle of blackcurrant concentrate. due to adding all the grape juice I omitted adding black tea and citric acid.

Sg was 1.050..upped the sg to 1.070 with a sugar syrup .. added yeast and nutrient.. and put an airlock on it..It's fermenting well, doesn't smell odd so far and I will check the taste again in a week when I add more sugar.

rather than add more banana juice.. I will look at adding glycerine after fermentation if it needs it.


----------



## St Allie (May 16, 2009)

Today I checked the SG it was 1.005

made up a sugar syrup with grape juice and added it, gave it a good stir which shifted some of the gas. put the airlock back on Have also added toasted oak.

SG is now 1.035

A taste sample still has a nice kick and is palatable without knocking your socks off.

Will check again in a few days and add more sugar in a banana juice syrup, it needs more body.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2009)

Sounding interesting.


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (May 17, 2009)

Ok I am so trying this recipe, if only to wipe the looks of revulsion off of the faces of my friends. Oh they all want a bottle of the 'good stuff' the regular wines, but they don't want to try anything too 'out there' and part of the fun of this hobby is making some truly odd combinations.

I'm hoping to find some chili's at the market.

WSG


----------



## St Allie (May 17, 2009)

Hehehehe,

Excellent, go light on the chillies or you'll end up have to split the mix like I did.

And add your recipe, it'll be interesting to see your variations.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (May 17, 2009)

Someone a few months ago on another forum sent me a bottle of jalepeno/habenero wine which is in my cellar just waiting for me to gather up enough balls to open and try it!


----------



## St Allie (May 17, 2009)

habanero? omg that's the hottest chili isn't it?

how old is the wine?.. come on Wade, you can't tell me that you have a bottle and not open it!

What did the winemaker say about his/her wine creation?

dying of curiousity

Allie


----------



## Wade E (May 17, 2009)

He said be careful!!!!!!!!!!!! I think Habenero is the second hottest!


----------



## granda (Sep 14, 2009)

how did the wine turn out allie and can you give the revised recipe it sounds like a good winter warmer for the dark wet winter nights over here


----------



## St Allie (Sep 14, 2009)

granda said:


> how did the wine turn out allie and can you give the revised recipe it sounds like a good winter warmer for the dark wet winter nights over here



I bottled 11 litres of it without oaking, those are destined for cooking with and haven't tried it as yet, we're heading into summer so that will be marinades etc.

Currently have the other 15 litres bulk stored with oak, because I wanted a lots of oak for the drinking wine.. at the end of this month I intend to rack it and adjust the sweetness, am thinking with so much pepper it may need a bit of sugar and possibly a bit of glycerine before bottling.

Will dig out the revised recipe for you and post it later.

Allie


----------



## granda (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks allie i'll look forward to trying it


----------



## St Allie (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry for the delay.. my notes are all over the place with this one because I had to split the batch and mess with the heat factor.

Chilli Wine- 6 gallon batch/ 26 litres approx.

12 chillies finely chopped, leave seeds in.
300grams raisins chopped
3 bananas ( and chopped skins) boiled and strained discard solids
tablespoon of pectic enzyme
2 teaspoons each yeast and nutrient
sugar.. enough to lift SG to 1.070
18 litres red grape juice ( storebought)
8 cups boiling water
4 litres apple juice ( homemade)
1 campden tablet
2 packets of oak (optional)
1 bottle of blackcurrant cordial 750ml

put peppers/raisins/ crushed campden tab and banana juice in a bucket. Pour 8 cups boiling water over it. Leave to cool. Add large tablespoon of pectic enzyme leave 24 hours, strain solids out of must and add liquid to primary. Add red grape juice/blackcurrant cordial and cider check SG and add sugar to bring the reading up to 1.070. Stir well, add yeast and nutrient.

Airlock it and let it ferment out. Please note.. I never transferred this from the primary at all.. surprisingly not a huge amount of lees formed .. so I didn't see the need to disturb the yeast bed.

at about 5 days into I taste tested and felt it needed a little more body so I boiled up another 3 bananas in a small amount of water and added the strained juice.. this will have upped the sugars but not by very much.

at 7 days I made up a simple syrup with more grape juice, SG was 1.005 and I upped it to 1.035. added 1 toasted oak packet.

at 14 days we were back to 1.005 and I let it ferment to a full stop .998

I racked and split the batch into a 15 litre and an 11 litre carboy. the 15 litre was stabilised and another packet of oak added.. it's in bulk storage. The 11 litre was stabilised and allowed to clear on its own .. which it did all by itself quite quickly, I left it unsweetened and bottled it for use in cooking.

The 15 litre will be racked off the oak, tasted and adjusted at the end of this month. That one I am hoping will make a nice accompaniment to cheeses/dried fruit/ pickles and crackers type platters when we have guests.

So far the wine has a bit of a kick, time will smooth it out.. and I'm happy with the experiment.. won't be able to give you any more detail until I check the first bottle of cooking wine in 6 months hehehe

I have a feeling brown sugar and a bit of ginger and garlic plus chili wine .. marinate fish and stick it on the grill.. could be spectacular.

Allie


----------



## granda (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks allie im only gonna make a 1 gallon batch so i'll divide all by 6
and can i use shop bought apple juice instead of homemade ( the few apples i have(13) i want to try to make a wine out off) i assume blackcurrant cordial is what we in the emerald isle call ribena


----------



## St Allie (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes you can use shopbought applejuice and blackcurrant cordial.. just check for preservatives.. buy preservative free.

Ribena has preservative 220 in it, which is a sorbate and inhibits the yeast from multiplying.

I suggest you look through all the products on the shelf at the supermarket for preservative free.. however if you can't find one .. you can buy Ribena.. you will have to put it on your stove at a rolling boil/simmer for 20 mins and cool before using.. the cooking drives off the preservative apparently.. I've read in more than one forum that it removes the 220. however I have been lucky enough to buy preservative free here, so never had to test the theory.

Allie


----------



## granda (Oct 30, 2009)

so my chilli wine is nearly cleared just in time for hunting season, i changed the recipe a bit less chillis more sugar and i must admit it is quite pleasant (just a nice pleasant taste of chillis) as a sipping wine on cold damp days.
im gonna try it again and ill maybe add some banana for more body this time, friends of mine all want for when the go hunting and fishing im hoping its to keep the cold out.


----------



## St Allie (Dec 24, 2009)

Update..

I gave friends bottles of this for xmas.. told them to use it for cooking..

This morning ( xmas day for me).. received 3 texts asking for more bottles.. they are drinking it!..

Now I would have said no way, at least til the wine was bottled 6 months to a year..which is why I gave it as a cooking wine.. I still have 15 litres bulk stored, waiting for bottles.

so ok I'm considering this recipe a success and glad I saved the other half of the recipe in the freezer. Am heading off to the islands for the summer holidays and will start a new batch when I get back..

Allie


----------



## BobF (Dec 24, 2009)

St Allie said:


> Does anyone have a recipe?
> 
> I have about 25 - 30 fresh tobasco chilli peppers on my plant. Would like to make a fairly heavy bodied red, with a view to cellaring for 3-4 years..Because I'm sure it will take that long for the chillies to calm down!
> 
> ...


 
Allie, I have a gallon of jalapeno with white concentrate clearing now. I haven't tasted it yet, so I don't know ...

I based mine on Keller's except I used more concentrate. 

I'll let you know how it turns out in a few months 

BTW, I'm planning to bottle this in 375's to use primarily for cooking.


----------



## St Allie (Dec 24, 2009)

When did you make yours?.. I hope you will share the recipe if it works out.


I bottled mine for BBQ's.. so the full sized 750ml bottles.

at the time.. my recipe was unproven.

I also bulk stored the first lot for 6 months before bottling.. the stuff waiting to be bottled now has been stored for about 8 months ish..I'm estimating from first postage about it.. because I never kept records beyond the recipe.

didn't think I'd be making a second batch..

Allie


----------



## BobF (Dec 25, 2009)

St Allie said:


> When did you make yours?.. I hope you will share the recipe if it works out.
> 
> 
> I bottled mine for BBQ's.. so the full sized 750ml bottles.
> ...


 
Mine is only a month or so old from the start. Still hasn't completely cleared.

I used 12 home-grown jalapenos with seeds. Keller claims his was good at bottling time. We'll see. If it's good I'll post details.

Sounds like yours worked out well!


----------



## granda (Dec 25, 2009)

worked out really well and its great for a cold


----------



## DesertDance (Jan 6, 2010)

*Jalapeno Wine*

I have been making jalapeno wine for over a year. It's our "signature" wine. We call in "Burning Desire," "Smokin' Jalapeno." We have 2 very large jalapeno plants that are always full, and we love the wine, so we always have some fermenting. I use 2 cups per gallon batch, and use lime concentrate as the base. 

The hotest heat is in the seeds and the veins, so I coarsly chop the peppers and run them through a colandar to get as many seeds out as I can. Then I put them in a straining bag with a few marbles to weigh them down, and let them ferment away!

I use a mix of red and green peppers. The wine turns out a nice chardonnay color. Yesterday I did something new! I only picked red peppers. This will be our Valentines Day wine, and I will look for some berry concentrate that will make the wine red for the base. 

Jalapeno wine pairs nicely with any food that has a kick. We eat a lot of spicy Mexican food around here, and no wine could ever stand up to it until now. Prior to the jalapeno wine, we drank Beer or Margaritas with our Mexican foods. 

I LOVE the Jalapeno wine, and I love to sweeten it with a little agave nectar. It tastes great that way. The heat and the sweet give it a nice twist! If you like jalapeno jelly, you will like Jalapeno wine!


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 7, 2010)

DesertDance said:


> I LOVE the Jalapeno wine, and I love to sweeten it with a little agave nectar. It tastes great that way. The heat and the sweet give it a nice twist! If you like jalapeno jelly, you will like Jalapeno wine!



This sounds reeeeeally good.


----------



## Zoogie (Jan 7, 2010)

I also made 5gal of Kellers Jalapeno its clearing...started with test gallon my family drank it lol now they all want bottles  Love the stuff


----------



## DesertDance (Jan 8, 2010)

*Burning Desire HOT Valentine Wine*

I finally decided on the base for my "red" pepper Valentines Wine, and here is the recipe. I just started it, and it's in the primary waiting for yeast. I chose the juices because of their pretty pinky reddish Valentines color.

BURNING DESIRE HOT VALENTINE WINE
•	1 can (11.5 oz) Welch's Grape concentrate 
•	1 can (11.5 oz) Old Orchard Premium Pomegranate Cherry Concentrate
•	1 66 oz bottle of Old Orchard Apple, Kiwi, Strawberry Juice (no preservatives)
•	2 C. red jalapeno peppers, coarsely chopped, most seeds removed (use less peppers if less heat is desired).
•	5 C. granulated sugar 
•	1 Crushed Campden Tablet
•	2 tsp acid blend 
•	1 tsp pectic enzyme 
•	1 tsp yeast nutrient 
•	¼ tsp. wine tannin
•	water to make 1.5 gallon 
•	1 tsp. Lalvin K1-V1116 Wine yeast

Put surgical gloves on your hands. Keep your hands away from your eyes! Wash, de-seed and coarsely chop about 2 cups of RED jalapeno peppers. Put peppers into nylon paint straining bag along with a few marbles to weigh it down.

Mix all remaining ingredients except yeast. Adjust sugar and water so hydrometer reads 0.90.

Make a slurry in a coffee cup with a tsp. Lalvin K1-V116 Wine yeast, a couple tsp sugar, and about a half a cup warm water. Let that sit 12 hours to begin fermenting, then start adding ¼ C. of the must in the fermenter so that the yeast can get used to its new environment. 

Cover primary and set aside 12 to 24 hours. Add activated wine yeast slurry and re-cover. When active fermentation slows down (about 5-7 days), transfer to secondary and fit airlock. When clear, rack, top up and refit airlock. Wait 30 days and rack, top up and refit airlock. After additional 30 days, stabilize, sweeten if desired and rack into bottles.


----------



## outdoorsmadness (Jan 9, 2010)

ok, after reading this thread ive decided that yaw are crazy,. i guess i want in on the action as well so ill be trying this this summer for it must be better than it sounds, but i do l;ove hot and spicy stuff, may even blend with my tomatoe wine.


----------



## granda (Jan 10, 2010)

mine wasnt that hot but i had made it strong 18% but it had a lovely earthy and slightly hot taste,it was just right for a sipping wine
your probably right about mixing it it should go well with tomato


----------

